# Nikon FM2n



## have film need skill (Oct 6, 2017)

So after just a few years (30) of OM bodies, reliability issues drove me to finally break down and buy an FM2. I had always avoided this as I'm left eyed.  Still, reliability issues and the desire for newer lens designs made me reconsider.

So, after a roll or two here's what I can say.  The advance lever offset thing isn't as big of an issue as I thought and may actually be a benefit - wedge it into your skull and think of it as additional support.  I do enjoy the new lens options; especially the Voigt 40 which I've used before and loved.  Flash sync of 1/250 is a blessing.  Overall body is a bit bigger but very workable.  Nice having shutter display.  Nice bright viewfinder.  Really nothing to fault.

So we'll see - not a convert yet but very impressed by this Nikon body.  Now to find a 28mm...

John


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2017)

Pix?


----------



## have film need skill (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't think they're anything special but as soon as they come back I'll post.  Had used the Voigt on an FG a few years ago and it is magic.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah, that camera is a classic, and destined to become a legend!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2017)

have film need skill said:


> So after just a few years (30) of OM bodies, reliability issues drove me to finally break down and buy an FM2. I had always avoided this as I'm left eyed.  Still, reliability issues and the desire for newer lens designs made me reconsider.
> 
> So, after a roll or two here's what I can say.  The advance lever offset thing isn't as big of an issue as I thought and may actually be a benefit - wedge it into your skull and think of it as additional support.  I do enjoy the new lens options; especially the Voigt 40 which I've used before and loved.  Flash sync of 1/250 is a blessing.  Overall body is a bit bigger but very workable.  Nice having shutter display.  Nice bright viewfinder.  Really nothing to fault.
> 
> ...



Yeah...after a bit over two decades of buildiung F-mount cameras, Nikon released the FM-2, and had behind them a LOT of experience in small-frame 35mm SLR building, so the FM-2 and FM-2(n) were really pretty well-sorted machines. I have right here beside me a nice, minty chrome FM-2(n) (the one with the 1/250 X-sync) and MD-12 motor drive setup--bareeeeeely used, and accidentally stored in a box for over 15 years un-touched.

It's really NOT that much larger than an Olympus OM-1 or OM-2, even though at the time both were being manufactured, the Oly bodies SEEMED quite a bit smaller!

I have read some very positive reviews of that Voigtlander 40mm lens, and have seen some nice pics made with it on the old Nikongear.com web site!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 6, 2017)

I had the original FM.  A solid little camera. I used to shoot news.  When the OM1 came out, Olympus shipped us a couple pallets of equipment.  We loved the OM1s, they were significantly smaller than Nikon and great on the back.  But, after about three months they were all broken.


----------



## cgw (Oct 7, 2017)

The FM/FE variants were among the sweetest MF bodies Nikon made. Hope any MILC Nikon makes sticks to that form factor(Fuji XT2?) and not something as cringingly inelegant as the Df.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 7, 2017)

I love my FM and the 50mm 1.8 AIS. Would love that voightlander 40. I am shooting my Minolta Maxxum 9 today with the 50 1.7. I started in downtown Detroit this morning and now heading to the U of M tailgate party. Using porta and hp5+. I like the ability to rewind mid roll with leader sticking out, putting in hp5+, then putting Portra back in, it worked! Went right back to frame 20. Nice.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Aug 23, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I love my FM and the 50mm 1.8 AIS. Would love that voightlander 40. I am shooting my Minolta Maxxum 9 today with the 50 1.7. I started in downtown Detroit this morning and now heading to the U of M tailgate party. Using porta and hp5+. I like the ability to rewind mid roll with leader sticking out, putting in hp5+, then putting Portra back in, it worked! Went right back to frame 20. Nice.


I've carried my FM as a backup to whatever digital I carried to a job.  Still use to this day.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Aug 23, 2020)

Second only to my F5.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 10, 2020)

have film need skill said:


> So after just a few years (30) of OM bodies, reliability issues drove me to finally break down and buy an FM2. I had always avoided this as I'm left eyed.  Still, reliability issues and the desire for newer lens designs made me reconsider.
> 
> So, after a roll or two here's what I can say.  The advance lever offset thing isn't as big of an issue as I thought and may actually be a benefit - wedge it into your skull and think of it as additional support.  I do enjoy the new lens options; especially the Voigt 40 which I've used before and loved.  Flash sync of 1/250 is a blessing.  Overall body is a bit bigger but very workable.  Nice having shutter display.  Nice bright viewfinder.  Really nothing to fault.
> 
> ...




If you 're talking about the film camera I bought the Nikon FM2 in 1989. What a FANTASTIC camera. It's one of my favorites.

There is a reason why it was called the "work horse" of the Nikon line for years.

I used that camera until 1998 when I got an N90s at the end of 1997.

I have every camera I've ever owned. All the film ones are packed away. I stopped using film in 2005. My employer had a 48 hour deadline to submit photos and I got so tired of scanning.


----------



## Photo7360 (Oct 10, 2020)

Gary A. said:


> I had the original FM.  A solid little camera. I used to shoot news.  When the OM1 came out, Olympus shipped us a couple pallets of equipment.  We loved the OM1s, they were significantly smaller than Nikon and great on the back.  But, after about three months they were all broken.





I used to shoot music news. One of the reasons why I only use Nikon is their durability.

I have literally seen my Nikons bounce on the cement. I was hurt more than the cameras. 

Each time that happened I screamed. The cameras barely got a scratch. Once, when one of them bounced on the cement at a job, one of the mirrors inside got knocked out of place. That is the worst that has ever happened to one of my cameras and as you know, journalism photography can be very hazardous to the camera and shooter.

I'm so not surprised the Olympus were all broken so quickly.


----------



## compur (Oct 10, 2020)

The FM/FE series cameras are my favorites in 35 SLRs. I currently have an FM and FE2 and have owned FE and FM2 models. All great cameras IMO.


----------



## mjcmt (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's my FM2n w/ MD12 
"a classic full manual camera"


----------



## Kiron Kid (Apr 22, 2022)

Let us not forget the fantastic F3.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 22, 2022)

Kiron Kid said:


> Let us not forget the fantastic F3.


The F3 is truly a legend, but it boasts an electronic shutter.  50 years from now, repaired mechanical FM2 cameras will still be in use.  Most F3 cameras will have dead electronics, and will hence be paperweights, sadly.


----------



## cgw (Apr 22, 2022)

Peeb said:


> The F3 is truly a legend, but it boasts an electronic shutter.  50 years from now, repaired mechanical FM2 cameras will still be in use.  Most F3 cameras will have dead electronics, and will hence be paperweights, sadly.


Hmmm. One of my F3 bodies is 40+ and still running. The other "dead" ingredient worth considering is the steady passing of skilled repair techs. No matter whether mechanical or electronic if no one's around capable of fixing 'em, right?


----------



## mrca (Apr 23, 2022)

Note 1/4000 shutter speed


----------



## Peeb (Apr 23, 2022)

mrca said:


> Note 1/4000 shutter speed


Noted!  SO very nice for allowing wide open shooting in bright light, where bokeh/subject separation is desired.


----------



## mrca (Apr 23, 2022)

Peeb said:


> Noted!  SO very nice for allowing wide open shooting in bright light, where bokeh/subject separation is desired.


Acutually, I screw on a 2 stop nd and shoot at 1.4.


----------

